# Physik (noch nerdiger als nerdig)



## Brimbur (10. November 2008)

Gibt es hier einen Physikgenie, was mir verraqten kann, was passiert wenn ich mit einem Auto fahre, dass 100 km/h fährt und ich einen gegenstand mit ebenfalls 100 km/h in die gegengesätzte Fahrbahnrichtung werfe? Wo kommt der gegenstand auf? an dem Punkt wo ich ihn losgeworfen habe? wenn jemand parerat hat wäre auch das Gesetzt, das dem zugrunde liegt interessant zu wissen! 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## K0l0ss (10. November 2008)

Also ich bin jetzt kein Physikgenie. Aber mit meiner 1 in Physik will ich mal behaupten, dass ich gut dabei bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also noch mal zur Verdeutlichung.

Du fährst mit 100 km/h mit dem Auto. Und aus dem Auto schmeißt du einen Gegenstand nach hinten im Prinzip. Auch mit 100 km/h? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Marvîn (10. November 2008)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Gibt es hier einen Physikgenie, was mir verraqten kann, was passiert wenn ich mit einem Auto fahre, dass 100 km/h fährt und ich einen gegenstand mit ebenfalls 100 km/h in die gegengesätzte Fahrbahnrichtung werfe? Wo kommt der gegenstand auf? an dem Punkt wo ich ihn losgeworfen habe? wenn jemand parerat hat wäre auch das Gesetzt, das dem zugrunde liegt interessant zu wissen!
> 
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus!



Ich wage mal zu behaupten dass der gegenstand etwa die zeit, die er in der Luft ist mal 100km/h weiter nach hinten fliegt. Wenn du einen stein aus einem fahrenden Auto fallen lässt, ist es mir noch nicht passiert dass der Stein neben dem Auto herfliegt oder so, er fällt meines Erachtens grade runter. Wenn man annimmt der Gegenstand fliegt etwa 10 sek lang, würde er 10/3600h mal 100km/h weiterfliegen und so dann etwa 1/3,6 km hinter dem Punkt aufkommen, an dem er losgewurfen wurde. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch lieg,
Marvin


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2008)

Hmm glaube das hat mit den NEWTONschen Trägheitsgesetz zu tun. 
Wenn ich mich net irren sollte müsste der Gegenstand genau nach unten aufkommen. Also sogut wie kaum eine Bewegung Unternehmen.


----------



## Brimbur (10. November 2008)

Ok also ok doch das heisst quasi die beiden Geschwindigkeiten würden sich gegenseitig aufheben und er würde an dem Punkt auftreffen, an dem ich ihn losgeworfen habe?!


----------



## Night falls (10. November 2008)

Das ist richtig, der Gegenstand kommt genau da auf dem Boden auf wo er losgeworfen wurde.


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. November 2008)

Also, nach der Annahme das sich die geschwidnigkeiten aufheben müsste es ja heißen, es wäre dieser Sachverhalt:
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/1905/unbenannttl4.png



Scheint mir sehr unwahrscheinlich,obwohl ich auch in Physik ne 4 hab.


Ich würd eher sagen das die trägheit des Steines selber noch mitberechnet werden soltle ,sodass es wahrscheinlich zu einem gewissen prozentsatzes des Weges noch nach hitnen fällt.

Zumidnest trifft mMn ein Stein ,den ich aus nem Fenster eiens autos nach hitnen werf (am Kilometerstein XY) nicht doch eifnach am kilometerstein XY wieder auf,da ich ihn ja in eine bewegung nach hinten versetz ,wobei das Fahrzeug sich in dem moment theoretisch fest auf punkt XY befidnet udn erst ab abwurf mit 100 km/h wieter bewegt.


----------



## Night falls (10. November 2008)

Nein, es ist nicht fest sondern in Bewegung und bewegt sich auch die ganze zeit. Würdest du beispielsweise aus einem Flugzeug ein Paket durch die Bodenluke fallen lassen (Den Luftwiderstand nicht beachtet) würde es aus deiner Sicht genau gerade herunter fallen. Es bewegt sich also mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit wie das Flugzeug. Würdest du das Paket mit der Geschwindigkeit des Flugzeugs nach HINTEN aus der Bodenluke werfen, würde es sich für dich mit der Flugzeuggeschwindigkeit nach hinten bewegen und für einen außenstehenden Beobachter schnurgerade nach unten fallen und an dem Punkt ankommen an dem du es losgelassen hast.


----------



## Manoroth (11. November 2008)

also wenn cih was ausm auto FALLEn lasse fällt das gerade runter und saust net mit mir mit


----------



## Night falls (11. November 2008)

Nope, das ist nicht richtig.


----------



## Manoroth (11. November 2008)

in dem fall lass ich meine augen untersuchn^^


----------



## Fareel (11. November 2008)

Fall 1: Wie Night Falls sehr schön erklärt hat, würde der Stein beim fallenlassen mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit wie das Auto nach unten fallen (wenn kein Luftwiderstand herrscht!). Sprich, er bewegt sich auch mit 100km/h nach rechts. So ein Versuch wurde nur im Vakuum ( z.B Weltraum) funktionieren.

Da auf der Erde allerdings überall ein Widerstandmedium herrscht (Luft oder Wasser) würde der Stein sehr schnell abgebremst werden, also kurz nach dem Punkt aufkommen an dem er fallengelassen wurde.

Fall 2: Wenn du den Stein mit 100 km/h nach hinten wirfst, heben sich beide Geschwindigkeiten auf. Du kannst das Experiment auch leicht modifizieren, dann ist es (hoffentlich) einleuchtender:
Ein sehr langer Zug fährt mit 100km/h nach rechts (entspricht Auto) und auf dem Zug rennt ein Mensch mit 100km/h nach links (= Wurf nach hinten). Von außen sieht es so aus, als ob sich der Mensch nicht bewegt. Er bleibt auf der gleichen Stelle.

Insofern fällt der Stein _exakt gerade_ herunter.


----------



## Fareel (11. November 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Wenn man annimmt der Gegenstand fliegt etwa 10 sek lang, würde er 10/3600h mal 100km/h weiterfliegen und so dann etwa 1/3,6 km hinter dem Punkt aufkommen, an dem er losgewurfen wurde. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch lieg,
> Marvin


Stimmt so nicht, s.o.

Anmerkung zu deiner Berechnung:
Du nimmst an, dass der Stein nicht langsamer wird. Das gilt nur in der Schulphysik, in der man sagt, dass sich der Stein immer gleich schnell nach rechts/links bewegt und nur nach unten beschleunigt wird (=gerader Wurf). Allerdings hängt der Luftwiderstand von der Geschwindigkeit ab (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luftwiderstand), sprich ändert sich andauernd, weshalb du ihn über die Zeit / Weg integrieren  müsstest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (11. November 2008)

Der Gegenstand wird vom Mond angezogen und wird in der Atmosphäre verglühen.


----------



## sTereoType (11. November 2008)

wenn das auto mit 100km/h fährt, bewegt sich alles was im auto ist ebenfalls mit 100 km/h das heißt auch der stein hat diese geschwindigkeit. wenn du nun den stein in die entgegengesetzte fahrtrichtung wirfst heben sich die die beiden geschwindigkeiten auf und er bleibt dort liegen wo du ihn losgeworfen hast
das heißt du beschleunigst den stein nicht sondern bremst ihn ab.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (11. November 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Wenn du einen stein aus einem fahrenden Auto fallen lässt, ist es mir noch nicht passiert dass der Stein neben dem Auto herfliegt oder so



Machst du das öfters? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass ein Unterschied entsteht ob man den Stein fallen lässt oder ihn wirft? Dass er an der Abwurfstelle aufkommt, wenn man ihn fallenlässt, habe ich verstanden, aber wenn man ihn wirft, müsste er dahinter aufkommen, oder nicht? 

Bin durch die ganzen Beiträge ein wenig verwirrt :/


----------



## Fareel (11. November 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass ein Unterschied entsteht ob man den Stein fallen lässt oder ihn wirft? Dass er an der Abwurfstelle aufkommt, wenn man ihn fallenlässt, habe ich verstanden, aber wenn man ihn wirft, müsste er dahinter aufkommen, oder nicht?



Wenn du ihn loslässt und jemand an der Straße steht und dabei zusieht, kommt er nicht an der Abwurfstelle auf, ohne Luftwiderstand ist seine Bahn eine Parabel : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Luftwiderstand sieht die Kurve auch so aus, nur etwas gestaucht.

Wenn du im Auto zusiehst scheint es so, als ob er gerade herunterfallen würde.


----------



## Qonix (11. November 2008)

Also wenn die Dose immer 100 km/h fliegt ohne an Schwung zu verlieren (was ja eigentlich unöglich ist) kommt sie genau gleich weit von der Abwurfstelle entfernt an wie du mit dem Auto enfernt bist. Jetzt ist aber die Frage, muss du die Krümmung der Flugbahn mit berechnen oder wie genau ist die Aufgabe. Weil meine vorherige Lösung würde ja nur für eine gerade Linie stimmer was ja auch unmöglich ist.

Die Lösung wäre also:

alles unlogisch: genau gleich weit von der Abwurfstelle wie das Auto

mit Krümmung aber immer 100 km/h: etwas weniger weit als das Auto aber nicht viel

mit Krümmung und Luftwiderstand: ein ganzes Stück weniger als das Auto


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (11. November 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass ein Unterschied entsteht ob man den Stein fallen lässt oder ihn wirft? Dass er an der Abwurfstelle aufkommt, wenn man ihn fallenlässt, habe ich verstanden, aber wenn man ihn wirft, müsste er dahinter aufkommen, oder nicht?



Achtung, hier muss unterschieden werden ziwschen dem bewegten System "Auto" und dem sationären System "Strasse". Aus der Sicht des Beobachters im Auto kommt der fallengelassene Stein tatsächlich an der Abwurfstelle auf, nämlich direkt unter der Hand (Wenn man den Luftwiderstand vernachlässigt). Aus der Sicht eines Beobachters am Strassenrand bewegen sich Stein und Auto parallel zueinander mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit, also kommt hier der Stein hinter der Abwurfstelle auf (je nachdem wie man "vor" und "hinter" definiert).

Übrigens gefällt mir sTereoTypes Erklärung mit dem Abbremsen am besten.

Allerdings müsste man, wenn man genau sein will, auch noch die Impulserhaltung mit einbeziehen, bzw Actio=Reactio. So erreicht der Stein nicht ganz die 100km/h, da das Auto durch den Steinwurf auch noch ein klitzkleines bißchen beschleunigt wird.

Edit: Achja, die Corioliskraft gibt es ja auch noch. Dann müsste der Stein ein paar Nanometer westlich aufkommen.

Nerdig genug?^^


----------



## Oonâgh (11. November 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Edit: Achja, die Corioliskraft gibt es ja auch noch. Dann müsste der Stein ein paar Nanometer westlich aufkommen.
> 
> Nerdig genug?^^


Also jetzt wird es langsam extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, was wäre dann mit dem menschlichen Auge? Das hat doch durch die Lichtgeschwindigkeit auch eine kleine Verzögerung? *fg*


Nein, btt.. Wenn der Karren mit 100 km/h nach rechts gurkt und man den Stein mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit in die entgegengesetzte Richtung wirft, gleichen sich die Geschwindigkeiten (fast) komplett aus und er fällt gerade zu Boden. Glaub, wir haben es jetzt oft genug gehört ;>

LG


----------



## Mefisthor (11. November 2008)

Ich hab mal nen gefährlichen Selbstversuch gemacht xD

Wenn du rennst und den Ball nach hinten wirfst springt der fröhlich in seine Richtung, und verzichtet auf meine Geschwindigkeit .. noch einfacher gesagt als es eh schon ist : Der Ball fliegt als würdest du einfach so werfen.

Oder die Physik ist bei uns in Österreich anders ^^

lg


----------



## Oonâgh (11. November 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich das Ergebnis deines Versuchs nicht ganz verstanden, aber wenn du damit meinst, dass sich die Geschwindigkeiten anullieren, dann hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andernfalls habt ihr vlt wirklich ne andere Physik ^^


----------



## Rappi (11. November 2008)

Wenn der Thread schonmal da ist, hätte ich auch eine Frage:

Wie groß ist die Bremsverzögerung (als Vielfaches der Erdbeschleunigung), wenn das Auto bei 50 km/h gegen ein Hindernis prallt und 60cm eingebeult wird? (Gleichmäßige Verzögerung) vorrausgesetzt.
Falls jemand hier antwortet, würde ich mich über einen Lösungsweg auch freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Rappi


----------



## mccord (11. November 2008)

wikipedia sagt: a=v^2/2s
in google ausgerechnet: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=((...(9%2C81m%2Fs^2)
-> 16,3864453*g


----------



## Rappi (11. November 2008)

Danke, ich werds mal so übernehmen :=)


----------



## mccord (11. November 2008)

wandel aber vorher die einheiten von km/h in m/s und von cm in m um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (11. November 2008)

Nagut ich wurd wohl überstimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das größte Problem was jetzt noch bleibt ist bloß: Wie wirft man einen Stein mit 100 km/h?


----------



## dalai (11. November 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Nagut ich wurd wohl überstimmt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kann nur Chuck Norris indem er den Luftwiderstand vorher killt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (11. November 2008)

bau dir eine abschuss/wurfvorrichtung ans auto die das für dich erledigt. mit luftdruck sollte man das ganz gut hinbekommen


----------



## Oonâgh (11. November 2008)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Nagut ich wurd wohl überstimmt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gab mal in der Glotze ein Experiment, wo das mit ner Luftdruckkanone und nem Speer ausprobiert wurde. Des ding is plöpp gerade nach unten gefallen auf der Straße ^^

Also möglich ist es definitiv. Und der Stein is ja lediglich ein Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. November 2008)

Fareel schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn loslässt und jemand an der Straße steht und dabei zusieht, kommt er nicht an der Abwurfstelle auf, ohne Luftwiderstand ist seine Bahn eine Parabel :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hatten wir auch gerade in Physik und ich habe nichts verstanden.
Zum glück habe ich es nicht schriftlich gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber meiner Meinung nach müsste es so richtig sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss halt nur nach V0 auflösen.


----------



## sTereoType (14. November 2008)

das ist nichts weiter als das model eines waagerechten wurfes. kann auch durch den energieerhaltungssatz beschrieben werden. dürfte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

